# floridatown park



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

do any of u pace/milton guys ever fish over there?


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

my in laws live there and me and my father and law have. never really caught much except for mullet with the net. i know one thing dont try to launch a boat at that ramp. VERY SHALLOW couldnt get mine off the trailer.


----------

